

Ask HN: What tools do you use to manage contact with your users? - jsdalton

Recently, I've been thinking about how I can do a better job of giving admins at one of the websites I run better tools for managing their relationships with users and customers.<p>In my head, I'm envisioning a tool that's easy to feed information into about user activity and that also makes it easy for my admins to keep track of interactions and give context about a user when they have a conversation with them.<p>I've been looking at tools like Highrise for CRM, Tender Support, and a few others but nothing perfectly fits the bill.<p>So I'm asking, does anyone else out there use a particular tool or have a set of strategies to manage relationships and communications with users of your service?
======
walesmd
Highrise + GMail for Domains + Google Calendar for Domains

~~~
jsdalton
Highrise was my first choice to use, actually. It's probably excellent for
managing customers, but the hard limit of 50,000 contacts makes it impractical
for managing users.

I was envisioning piping certain key user events into a CRM, so that
information about their site behavior was available to employees when they
contacted customers. Since the community I'm responsible for has more than 50k
users that means Highrise won't work for me sadly.

------
nopassrecover
Xobni + Outlook

------
bjclark
getsatisfaction

